# Your opinion on the following build...



## slashragnarok (Mar 10, 2011)

This is my first post on this forum and i would like to know what you guys think of the following build. 

Before that I would like to say a few things about my usage pattern.

Firstly, the rig is meant to be for gaming BUT I am by no means a hardcore gamer and I just want a system that will play MOST games at very high settings at 1280x768 at max. By most games however I do not mean Crysis and similar games. I do not want a through the roof framerate on the games. 60 fps would be great.

Lastly, yes I do intend to overclock and apart from the items mentioned on the list, the rest I already have.

The list:

1. AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Processor

2. MSI 890GXM-G65 Motherboard

3. Gskill Ripjaws Series 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL Desktop Memory

4. Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5770 11163-02 1GB GDDR5 Graphics Card

5. Cooler Master Gladiator 600 RC-600-KWN1-GP With Side Window Mid Tower Computer Case

6. Cooler Master eXtreme V2.3 460W RS-460-PCARA3 Power Supply

7. Antec KÜHLER BOX CPU Cooler

So what are your thoughts on this build. I have never built a rig before. Please give me your suggestions. As for budget, the lower the better for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

welcome to tdf

please mention your budget.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

Changed components...
*
6. Corsair VX450
7. Cooler Master Hyper TX3*

Like Jas says...need budget info.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2011)

Its better to wait for BD till june or else, you can go for SB i5 if you are going the AMD way and in case you cant wait, go for atleast a X6.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay my budget is Rs 40000 only for the parts mentioned. Please don't include HDD and other peripherals in this.

By the way, I get what SB means but am stumped on the BD part. Please excuse my ignorance of acronyms.

And is my GPU okay?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> By the way, I get what SB means but am stumped on the BD part. Please excuse my ignorance of acronyms.



BD = Bulldozer. The soon-to-be-released AMD processor line.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah I get it now. And thanks for the cabinet and PSU suggestions Gaurav.

As for the X6 suggestion, I mentioned I'm not looking to play ultra high requirement games. I mean do most games even use 6 cores? Isn't 4 cores enough for most games?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Ah I get it now. And thanks for the cabinet and PSU suggestions Gaurav.



and the complete rig is coming wait....


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 10, 2011)

Just so you know, I am more than willing to sacrifice that extra mileage that Intel provides so I can invest in other parts like the GPU.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

*Intel Core i5 2400 @9500
Intel DH67CL @6500
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL @2500
MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @14500
Corsair VX450 @3500
CM Gladiator 600 @3500

Total --> 40000*

There you have. Monster proccy. Monster GPU (for your low resolution 1280x768...it'll get 100+ fps on most games...dunno about Metro 2033 however).
Enough to keep you runnig and gaming for the next few years.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

For overclocking,
i5 2500k - 11K
Intel DP67BG - 8.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL - 2.5k
corsair vx450 - 3.5k
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6850 - 9.5k(for future proof)
    OR
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5770 - 7.5k
Cooler Master Gladiator 600 - 3.4k

total - 38.4k with 6850
       - 36.4k with 5770


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Also, Gaurav what do you think about saving a few bucks on the Twin Frozer and getting a HD 6850 as suggested by mailme.manju. I mean how big a difference in performance is it between the two GPUs, considering my game load of course.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> I mean how big a difference in performance is it between the two GPUs, considering my game load of course.



At your resolution there will be no differance


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. Also, Gaurav what do you think about saving a few bucks on the Twin Frozer and getting a HD 6850 as suggested by mailme.manju. I mean how big a difference in performance is it between the two GPUs, considering my game load of course.



but i think you should keep the twin frozr II. that'll be more future proof than 6850. if you change your monitor in the future, this 560Ti will serve you better.

also i suggest you *don't* stress on ocing your cpu.
nowadays, processors (atleast Intel proccies) are fast enough so that oc-ing is actually *pointless except while doing benchmarks* just for the sake of making and breaking records.
that's when oc-ing helps as it squeezes everything out of the cpu.

the i5-2400 is a *beast even at stock* and will serve you well.
it costs less than i5-2500k and hence i channeled the saved money from the DP67BG ( @8500)mobo and 2500k( @11000) towards a *better gpu*.
and good thing is that the 560Ti is factory-OC'd. performs almost at the GTX 570 level.

but if you still wanna go the cpu-way then you can get what *mailme.manju* has suggested.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

*Intel Core i5 2500k @11000*
*Intel DP67BG @8500* or ASUS P8P67 B3 ~ 10k 
I am not sure the B3 rev are arrived in market or not, but if you get a chance to buy this, do it.

*Sapphire HD6850 @ 9500*


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I think you're right about not OCing. More so since I have no idea how to go about doing it. And if I don't OC do I still need to buy a CPU cooler or is the stock cooler good enough?

By the way, I'm in Kolkata. Are the prices quoted more or less same here?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

For SB, no need for OC till 4GHz. The stock cooler will do fine. 

And prices are almost same, if any fluctuations, then it'll be +/- 200-500 bucks at the most.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 11, 2011)

Should I buy an original Intel mobo or something like ASUS with the P67 chipset?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

^^will you upgrade monitor in future? if yes when, because those 560 and 6850 suggested above will give no visible difference as compared to 5670!!


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm looking to buy the setup in June. latest by July and the monitor will be upgraded to a BenQ E2220HD in September. So does it make a difference if I buy the system in July?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

^^better continue the thread in june or july.  your wish but prices fluctuate a lot. and tech changes.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah good idea. But in general can I expect the prices to go down by then?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ No and even if, they price difference will be ~500 bucks at the most. They simply cannot cut the price, until a rival tries to beat them.(U still remember the C2D era, arrogant Intel.... )


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 12, 2011)

Also can anyone tell me which cabinet to choose between the CM Elite 430 and the CM Gladiator 600 and why?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

+1 for Gladiator 600


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> +1 for Gladiator 600



yep. 

*Intel Core i5 2400 @9500
Intel DH67CL @6500
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL @2500
Sapphire Radeon HD6850 @9500* <--Furious' suggestion incorporated. 
*Corsair VX450 @3500
CM Gladiator 600 @3500

Total --> 35000*

Also, OP should consider *BenQ G2220HD* instead of *E2220HD*.

*Total (with monitor) --> 35000+7300=42300*


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay and how many fans do I get with the Gladiator 600 and how many are recommended?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

^^

<< Gladiator 600 - Cooler Master >>

It's already having enuf ventilation. So no need to buy additional fans and FYI SB's will run lot cooler than it's predecessors.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 12, 2011)

And one question was unanswered. So I'll post it again for convenience. Am I better off with an original Intel mobo or is it better to go for ASUS etc.(H67 chipset). 

Sorry but I have to know everything before I spend even a rupee.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

go with intel....


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 12, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> go with intel....



Thanks for your reply. But could you tell me if there are any feature-wise differences between the two?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

Asus P8H67-M LX - 5.7K is the cheapest H67 mobo, but has only 2 RAM slots and no usb 3.0...
So Intel DH67CL is your best bet....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

whats so special in gladiator. you spend 3.5k~ and still no cable management!! you are better of with NZXT M59 if you want to spend that much. otherwise get a CM USP100 for 3k. for even less you have elite 430 for 2.5k

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

and mailme.manju intel DH67BL is at 5.7k


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

^ yep... intel DH67BL is good and cheap..


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 12, 2011)

The Itdepot lists the i5 2400 at Rs. 10935 whereas Gaurav quotes it at Rs 9500 can anyone clarify please?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

Itdepot is costlier than others so refer any other site...


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok I get it. By the way where do u guys look up the prices from? I mean is it from websites or by actually asking shops for quotes? Could you please guide me to an online location which shows accurate prices? Thanks.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

both shops n online...


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay online in which website?


----------



## sunny4691 (Mar 13, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Okay online in which website?


Smcinternational, itwares, deltapage, primeabgb, yantraonline. Try these online sites as they give updated prices


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

Also mediahome.in


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

@OP: Its primeabgb. Not primeagbp like sunny said.
Also stay away from theitdepot. No matter what, dont ever order from them. They overprice, delay, and never update you about the status of your order. Its like throwing your money out of the window.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 13, 2011)

Strange thing. I checked out the sites. Only smcinternational stocks the i5 2500k. And the P67 motherboards are overpriced everywhere. mailme.manju said it is 8.5k but everywhere it is listed from 9.5k to 11.5k


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

Dude, prices keep fluctuating. So you got to observe all the web sites and pounce on the cheapest deals once to see it. Else you will pay more that you need to.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 13, 2011)

Why does the ASUS P8P67 cost 11k+ whereas the Intel DP67BG costs 8-8.5k. I mean whats the basic difference between the two and if cost is not a problem then which should be the choice.

But again I wouldn't like to spend 2.5-3k more on the ASUS just because I can afford it. It has to give me considerably more benefit than the Intel.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 13, 2011)

1st of all, what processor are you going to get????


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2011)

are u buying the stuff online?


----------



## sunny4691 (Mar 13, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @OP: Its primeabgb. Not primeagbp like sunny said.
> Also stay away from theitdepot. No matter what, dont ever order from them. They overprice, delay, and never update you about the status of your order. Its like throwing your money out of the window.


Oh sorry for the mistake, post edited


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 13, 2011)

@Saswat
First I was thinking of getting the i5 2400 but then I realized I could stretch my budget a bit and get an i5 2500K.
@Piyush
Not buying the stuff online. Just want a reliable place to check prices.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Not buying the stuff online. Just want a reliable place to check prices.



If not online, u can very well bargain with the shop dealer...


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 13, 2011)

By the way, the RAM suggested F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL (2Gx2) is not compatible with H67 or P67.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

If it is DDR3, it will work with out any problems.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 13, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> If it is DDR3, it will work with out any problems.



Do you mean frequency, timing, voltage etc. does not matter as long as I have DDR3?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Do you mean frequency, timing, voltage etc. does not matter as long as I have DDR3?



Practically, it does not. You will only see a difference of a few microseconds of performance difference, with respect to the frequency, timing, voltage etc. Which is not very noticable.

Unless you are an enthusiast, you will not mind in investing in a set of RAM sticks that is not present in the QVL of your motherboard.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 15, 2011)

I checked out the specs of ASUS p8p67 pro evo and deluxe and didn't see a great lot of difference between the 3. How do their prices compare?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

Additional features is what brings the difference in prices. The Deluxe version has 2 NICs and things like that for the other boards. Just compare them yourself to see if you are able to find the differences.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Additional features is what brings the difference in prices. The Deluxe version has 2 NICs and things like that for the other boards. Just compare them yourself to see if you are able to find the differences.



Actually I was expecting the prices of the two boards to be posted.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 25, 2011)

Finalized(almost) rig: 
Need your opinions before I buy it in may...
Intel i5 2500k - 11500
ASUS p8p67 pro - 11500
Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL- 5250
Seasonic S12D 850W- 7100
NZXT Tempest Evo - 5700
Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA 7200.12 SATA 3Gbs x 2 - 5800
Thermalright Silver Arrow - 3800(approx)
MSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC - 15600

Total 66250

got the monitor (DELL ST2220L) and everything else... and if you are wondering about why such a psu, ill be sli'ing later.. and i am gonna oc..


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 25, 2011)

^^Nice build, bought it?


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 25, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> ^^Nice build, bought it?



Nopes. I wrote that I'll buy in May after exams. I think I'll have to travel to Mumbai to get cabinet else will settle for CM 690 II Plus Advanced. And I'll have to locate the CPU cooler. God knows where that can be found here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 25, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Finalized(almost) rig:
> Need your opinions before I buy it in may...
> Intel i5 2500k - 11500
> ASUS p8p67 pro - 11500
> ...



nice build. prefer 690 II advanced imo (with transparent side panel - 5500 bucks)

and is that golden edition twin frozr? because normal is 14.8k!

cooler - Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 for 3.7k~


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 25, 2011)

I personally like the Tempest EVO much. Great looks...
Tempest is avail for 5~5.2K

Nice choice of PSU ter ..


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nice build. prefer 690 II advanced imo (with transparent side panel - 5500 bucks)
> 
> and is that golden edition twin frozr? because normal is 14.8k!
> 
> cooler - Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 for 3.7k~



No, I got the price wrong for the graphics card.

And I still prefer the Silver arrow because it's got two separate fin systems; you know like the NH D14. And I think Venomous X is better than Noctua NH U12P SE2. Not sure but getting top of the line CPU coolers is a pain in the a** here.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 25, 2011)

Consider H50 - 3.8K

The Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 is probably better out of the box (as it comes with 2 great fans) but if you get a couple of decent fans the H50 is meant to nudge past the air coolers.


----------

